# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Verschillende oogmetingen? Slechter zicht maar sterkte verminderd?

## Me384

Ik heb al verschillende oogmetingen over een aantal jaren gehad. 

Vorig jaar was het -0.50 & -0.75 en ik heb prisma. Ik heb nog nooit een bril of lenzen met die sterkte gehad, alleen prisma. 

Qua lezen op afstand merk ik dat ik slechter zie dan normaal, dus heb ik weer een afspraak gemaakt. Komt er uit dat m'n ene oog goed is en m'n andere -0.25? 

Ik zie slechter maar m'n oogsterkte zou minder zijn geworden? 
Hoe kan dit? En nu? 

De oogmetingen hebben plaatsgevonden bij Pearl en Eyewish. De laatste 2 waren bij Eyewish.

Wat is eigenlijk een cilinder? Kan dit samen gaan met prisma? Wat verandert er dan aan je zicht?

----------


## Babyg

Hoi!
Ik herken je probleem! Bij mij zijn ook verschillende metingen gedaan, van -1,5 tot +0,25. Elke keer komt er iets anders uit. Bij mij zijn er ook cilinder en prisma gemeten.
Heb zowel lenzen als prismabril, maar heb bij beide geen baat.
Ik ben ook benieuwd of je prisma in combi met cilinder kan dragen.
Mijn ogen zijn opgemeten bij oogarts en optometrist. Iedere specialist meet weer iets anders.
Ook erg vreemd. Ik heb last van contrastverlies, dubbelzien, nystagmus (trillende ogen), hoofdpijn, etc. 
Hoor het graag en succes! X

----------

